# Specktra London Meet - January 2012



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2011)

EDIT:

  	Just updating this post with all the details for the unofficial Specktra London Meet! Anyone is welcome to come along. The rough plan is to meet for coffee, then hit up Selfridges and any other makeup haven that takes our fancy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Date:* Saturday 7th January at 1pm

*Location:* Starbucks directly opposite Selfridges, Oxford St, London. The address is 425-427 Oxford St, W1C 2PJ. Nearest tube station is Bond St. (Please note - there are a few Starbucks stores along Oxford St & close to Selfridges, we are meeting at the one directly opposite the front of Selfridges. If anyone would like my mobile ph no just in case, feel free to PM me!)

  	Any questions feel free to PM me.
  	See you there!


----------



## nazia (Nov 4, 2011)

If I'm able to, health wise, I'm definitely tagging along! It will be great to meet you ladies and so nice to have company at the makeup counters! My friends and family never come out with me anymore!

  	So yes, count me in please. =)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

Count me in! I normally go to Oxford Street myself and the pro store is just off Regent Street, so that's a good destination. Also Westfield, it's so massive, lots of shopping can be done there.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Count me in! I normally go to Oxford Street myself and the pro store is just off Regent Street, so that's a good destination. Also Westfield, it's so massive, lots of shopping can be done there.


 
	Westfield sounds like a great idea - there is Kiko, Inglot and (at least there used to be?) Makeup Store (plus all the other non-makeup shops of course!). I'm ashamed to admit I've never once been to a MAC Pro store. I actually had no idea it was on Regent St, I must have been close by on many occasions and never realised it was there! **goes off to check makeup radar for loose wiring**


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 4, 2011)

I am definitely up for it, but Sunday may be slightly tricky for me, because I'll have to fly back home that day, meaning I'll have to leave after about 3 pm already. But, of course, I will let the majority decide on the dates.

  	For make up shopping, Central London may be a better option, because of all the big department stores around Oxford street, plus there are several (?) Mac stores in the area, including the Pro Store. Westfield, however, is great for shopping in general + there are a few stores you won't find anywhere else, such as Kiko, which quite a few of us are keen to check out.  If planned well, both places can be done.

  	I'm don't really know nice places to eat at/have (proper) tea at, but most likely there will be a place like Starbucks nearby, where we can warm up with a cup of hot choco. Both Westfields have plenty of lovely and affordable restaurants.

  	Nazia, I know exactly what you mean. It would be nice, for a change, to spend as much time as you feel like at a makeup counter, without having to endure people frowning and reminding you that you already have too much makeup


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2011)

sadly i can't go to this one because i have to work sundays until the end of january  however the next one you do i shall totally go!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2011)

And that is why I go shopping on my own nowadays. One of my friends is always asking me if I don't already have that colour when I look at new stuff. *rolls eyes* Like that matters, lol.



Eleentje said:


> I am definitely up for it, but Sunday may be slightly tricky for me, because I'll have to fly back home that day, meaning I'll have to leave after about 3 pm already. But, of course, I will let the majority decide on the dates.
> 
> For make up shopping, Central London may be a better option, because of all the big department stores around Oxford street, plus there are several (?) Mac stores in the area, including the Pro Store. Westfield, however, is great for shopping in general + there are a few stores you won't find anywhere else, such as Kiko, which quite a few of us are keen to check out.  If planned well, both places can be done.
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (Nov 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sadly i can't go to this one because i have to work sundays until the end of january  however the next one you do i shall totally go!


	We could always make it on the Saturday (7th Jan). It sounds like this might work better for Eleentje also? I'd originally proposed the Sunday as the shops tend to be a little less busy, however if it means more people can make it then perhaps it would make sense to move it to Sat 7th.

  	Thoughts, anyone?

_Edit:_ The shops are open longer on Saturdays too


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2011)

i work saturdays too  i hate working in a bloody shop!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Nov 6, 2011)

Ooh! Count me in please!!  Either day works for me


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 7, 2011)

Good thinking about the shop opening times, batman!    I'm all for Saturday for obvious reasons 


anita22 said:


> We could always make it on the Saturday (7th Jan). It sounds like this might work better for Eleentje also? I'd originally proposed the Sunday as the shops tend to be a little less busy, however if it means more people can make it then perhaps it would make sense to move it to Sat 7th.
> Thoughts, anyone?
> 
> _Edit:_ The shops are open longer on Saturdays too


 
	Lou, I hope there will be a next meet soon enough, which you will be able to attend.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 9, 2011)

Is anyone going to IMATS this year? I'm going on the Saturday!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry I have been AWOL for a bit - has been ridiculously busy!

  	It sounds like we should change the day to Saturday, to take advantage of the longer shopping hours. So unless anyone has any objections I will change it. Shall we say about 1pm?

*Sweetoothj* - that's great that you can make it! Yay 

*Lou* - it's a shame you won't be able to come. Will that still be the case now that you've changed jobs?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 27, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Sorry I have been AWOL for a bit - has been ridiculously busy!
> 
> It sounds like we should change the day to Saturday, to take advantage of the longer shopping hours. So unless anyone has any objections I will change it. Shall we say about 1pm?
> 
> ...


	sadly even with my new job I have to work weekends... it's in my contract I have to work Saturdays and until things calm down after Christmas I won't be able to get a Sunday off  But next time you meet you know I will be going!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2011)

Saturday's fine by me.


----------



## cody (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, this would be so much fun, but I'm going home to Canada for the holidays and won't be back in London until late in the day on Sunday. Boo.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just updated the 1st post with the details for our meet - now that it's actually getting kinda close!! Saturday seemed to be a better day based on the replies so I hope that the new time and date will suit most people.

	Looking forward to seeing you all in a couple of weeks!


----------

